# How much should I charge for this commercial lot?



## CL Scape (Nov 1, 2016)

Does anyone has any suggestions as to what they would price the commercial lot (200,000 sq/ft) with a 1.1" trigger. It's in Wilton, CT. I am getting subbed out and the contractor wants to give me: 1.1"-3"-$500, 1.1"-3"-$650, 3.1"-5"-$850, 5.1"-7"- $850, 7.1"-9"- $1050, 9.1"-12"- $1250, Over 12"- $1250 + $75/Inch. One complete sand/salt of lot- $275, Spot Sand- $75/Ton. Calcium on Sidewalks- $200/Application (15-20 Bags). As company owner I am preparing to buy a Cat Skid Steer w/10' Snow Box, and we have an older Chevy Dump Truck or a 2014 Chevy 2500 w/V-Plow.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

No idea if those are good or not. Have no idea of complexity of the lot. If it's all windrowing or if it has to be carried. No idea how much sidewalk there is. Is it open 24 hours a day, etc. It could be good it could be a rip off the guys on here will need a lot more info.


----------



## CL Scape (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## CL Scape (Nov 1, 2016)

Sorry i forgot to post pics. Lot is flat. Pretty much no people from 10-11pm-9:30am. Sidewalks are only in front of stores and around Boston Market. Snow can go anywhere in the back and one spot in the front right hand corner.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Well that's a pretty wide open lot. For me I would take it. It's right about 4.5 acres according to the number you provided. So if you've been doing it for a while you should be able to do it in 4 hours or less. Equipment hours that is I wouldn't do it with one truck but it sounded like you were going to have a couple pieces on it. So as a sub you would be making over $100 an hour. Where I'm from that's damn good for a sub. I would take it. Maybe someone else closer to you would have a different perspective though.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

If you can do an acre an hour you'd be making good money here for those prices.

The Boston Market will make it a lot harder, there's a good chunk of snow that the building will be in the way for.

I personally would not waste a machine on that lot unless you have another lot close by that will benefit or you get a lot of snow. 

Salt price seems low to me for bulk. If it takes 750 pounds an acre you're barely breaking even at 70 bucks a ton salt cost.


----------



## CL Scape (Nov 1, 2016)

John_DeereGreen said:


> If you can do an acre an hour you'd be making good money here for those prices.
> 
> The Boston Market will make it a lot harder, there's a good chunk of snow that the building will be in the way for.
> 
> ...


i'm gonna be using a sand/salt mix that i can get for $50/ton in bulk


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I would take them earnings. That's in my market. I go by 800 pounds of salt per acre but that is over. How are you receiving this salt mix. You have to store it, is it delivered or can you get your spreader loaded near by, Who is responsible to clean the sand in the spring?


----------

